# Surf Fishing and Casting Seminar



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

In an effort to educate US anglers on the benefits of long distance fishing, Capital Longcaster is happy to announce our long distance surfcasting clinic for people that fish. Following the success of the 2002 “Extreme Casting Clinic”, anglers nationwide have requested a clinic that covers practical pier and surf fishing techniques. As you increase your distance you’ll increase your effective fishing zone and you’ll catch more fish. You’ll learn everything that you need to reach out and touch the big ones including gear selection, surf and pier fishing techniques, the use of long range fishing rigs and more. If you want to catch more fish and learn from an internationally acclaimed world champion instructor, do not miss the 2003 “Going the Distance” fishing clinic. Nearly everyone is capable of catching fish at 400, 500 or even 600 feet; this long distance fishing clinic will show you how. 

Surf Fishing and Casting Seminar


----------

